# Rotlichtvz !!!



## daniel83 (9 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen ich bin neu und belästige euch direkt mit (m)einem Problem! 
Zur Vorgeschichte:
Mein jüngerer Bruder teilte mir vorhin mit, dass er sich bei Rotlichtvz angemeldet hätte. 
Sofort begann ich mit der Suche nach den AGB's.
Ich fand auch die Kosten: 88€ einmalig - und stellte ihn zur Rede voraufhin er mir sagte er hätte sich mit fiktiven Daten dort registriert.

Jetzt das Problem:
Die Rechnung wird an die angegebenen Daten gestellt.
Diese sind fiktiv also bleibt dem Anbieter nur die IP zur Erlangung unserer Anschrift.
Diese müsste er recherchieren und würde dafür ggf. die Kosten an mich 
(bzw. meinen Vater, da unter dessen Namen unsere Flat läuft) weiterreichen so befürchte ich, da in den AGBs darauf hingewiesen wird das Schäden aus der Angabe falscher Daten vom User zu tragen sind.
Ich habe bereits etliche Seiten durchstöbert sowie einen Widerruf geschrieben, den ich aber noch nicht abgeschickt habe.
Denn wenn ich den Widerruf abschicke hat der Anbieter von Rotlichtvz unsere richtigen Daten.
Wie sollte man jetzt vorgehen?
Den Widerruf abschicken oder abwarten was passiert.
Wie hoch wären im Falle eines Worst-Case die Kosten für die IP-Recherche?
So far habe bereits die Grundlagen komplett gelesen und es bestehen trotzdem noch diese Fragen, da die Situation so wie sie jetzt ist nicht wirklich in irgendwelchen Fallbeispielen im Netz auftaucht.
Ich danke bereits jetzt für eure Hilfe!!
Gruß
Daniel


----------



## katzenjens (9 März 2008)

*AW: Rotlichtvz !!!*

Hallo,

bitte unten in der Signatur die Links klicken, lesen, hören und verstehen. 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## jupp11 (9 März 2008)

*AW: Rotlichtvz !!!*

Was  die  der Nutzlosanbieter auch anbieten mögen, sie gleichen sich wie ein Ei dem anderen.

Daher sind auch die Ratschläge immer gleich.
1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## daniel83 (9 März 2008)

*AW: Rotlichtvz !!!*

Danke soweit!
Es ging mir nicht um persönliche Beratung.
Habe mich vll falsch ausgedrückt!
Mir geht es darum zu wissen welche Kosten auf uns zukommen können für die IP-Recherche falls der Anbieter eine machen sollte um an die richtigen Daten zu kommen!
Und dazu findet sich auch nichts in den Grundlagen!
Danke für jede weitere Antwort!
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand was dazu sagen!
Gruß
Daniel


----------



## daniel83 (9 März 2008)

*AW: Rotlichtvz !!!*

Da unter dem Youtube link gefunden!

Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jupp11 (9 März 2008)

*AW: Rotlichtvz !!!*



daniel83 schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum zu wissen welche Kosten auf uns zukommen können für die IP-Recherche falls der Anbieter eine machen sollte um an die richtigen Daten zu kommen!


http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/

Die notwendige Kontakaufnahme mit der Staatsanwaltschaft wird von den Nutzlosanbietern gemieden
 wie der Teufel das Weihwasser meidet


----------



## daniel83 (9 März 2008)

*AW: Rotlichtvz !!!*

Danke!!!!!


----------

